# First sprint tri of 2017 tomorrow



## Stephenite (24 Jun 2017)

My first sprint triathlon of the season is tomorrow - Østfold Triathlon

I must be the crappest triathlete out there. I've done very little training. Just the odd bike, the odd run, and i've swum just ten times in the last eight months. Just been getting ready and, now, i'm relaxing with a glass of a nice and summery ecological red. 

I would like to do an olly in august, but it's not very likely at the moment. I'm hoping this event tomorrow will give me the kick up the jacksy i need.

We'll see..


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jun 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Tommy2 (25 Jun 2017)

Have fun and be aware of your position in the road/path.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jul 2017)

@Stephenite - how did you get on?


----------



## Stephenite (17 Jul 2017)

I've been meaning to update. Thanks for the reminder @Charlotte Alice Button. 

Well, it was good fun. I put some tunes on in the car for the hours drive down the motorway from Oslo to Sarpsborg. I settled on Marc Almond, and played several times 'The Days of Pearly Spencer ' - as I was wearing a Pearly Zoomy tri-suit at the time. The excitement at the anticipation of the event increased as I saw more and more bikes on cars the nearer I came. I was directed to a parking spot by a nice Spanish chap who asked if it was my first tri when he saw my bike, and blue IKEA transit bag! I was parked beside a beat-up Caravelle and out popped a young lady, of about the same age as myself, with a bike worth about ten times that of her van. I lent her my pump, and the three of us got along well exchanging experiences and jokes.

End of part one. I know I'm waffling a bit. I'll post this as I'm using my phone to write and the kids are pestering me to make pancakes. More later...


----------



## Stephenite (31 Jul 2017)

1:34:19 total time.

Splits :-

400m swim - 13:33
T1 - 03:00
20km bike - 48:49
T2 - 01:27
5km run - 27:31

Chain came off again! Must fix before August 12th. That's Oslo triathlon.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Jul 2017)

Well done buddy!


----------



## Stephenite (31 Jul 2017)

Cheers. You on strava, @Tin Pot ? I'll pm you my moniker so you can see what a lazy bugger i am.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Aug 2017)

Well done 
I have done a sprit tri , erm like 20 years ago and it was the swim part that was not fun for me .Pool swim that was so full it was very choppy and i am not the best swimmer .mine was a similar distance though and tbh i was more of a gym bunny not am endurance athlete


----------

